# Converting a Degree in Spain



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I was reading this book about Spain and it says on there that if you're converting a degree from the EU in Spain you have to contact the centro de educacion y sciencies and it can take up to 18 months!

Is this true? Does it really take that long?

I couldn't hang around in Spain for that long busking on the streets.

EDIT: Anyone done this before or known someone who has?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> I was reading this book about Spain and it says on there that if you're converting a degree from the EU in Spain you have to contact the centro de educacion y sciencies and it can take up to 18 months!
> 
> Is this true? Does it really take that long?
> 
> ...


Hi

I don't know the entire procedure but i know several people who have done this (Doctors, Nurses, and other professionals).

Yes it does indeed take a very long time. You will need legalised translations of the certificates, I know this. You will probably need more documentation too... but the actual process takes a long time. 2 of my friends were waiting much longer than they anticipated and obviously had to ride it out and couldn't work until then!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know the entire procedure but i know several people who have done this (Doctors, Nurses, and other professionals).
> 
> Yes it does indeed take a very long time. You will need legalised translations of the certificates, I know this. You will probably need more documentation too... but the actual process takes a long time. 2 of my friends were waiting much longer than they anticipated and obviously had to ride it out and couldn't work until then!


I'd probably have to work in the UK while I wait.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> I'd probably have to work in the UK while I wait.


there's a post on the 'useful links' sticky about the process - I'm not sure if it gives a timescale though


one thing to be aware of though, is that some degrees don't 'translate' & you might find you need to do extra modules to equalise yours to a Spanish one

not saying that a UK degree is inferior - but sometimes just different


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> there's a post on the 'useful links' sticky about the process - I'm not sure if it gives a timescale though
> 
> 
> one thing to be aware of though, is that some degrees don't 'translate' & you might find you need to do extra modules to equalise yours to a Spanish one
> ...


Well I know that other people managed to find work with my degree and they didn't mention any extra modules.

Spain is all about the red tape, isn't it? :frusty:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> I was reading this book about Spain and it says on there that if you're converting a degree from the EU in Spain you have to contact the centro de educacion y sciencies and it can take up to 18 months!
> 
> Is this true? Does it really take that long?
> 
> ...


Yes, it can.
I did it, but was told I had to do a couple of extra modules which I never did. It took 18 months, but that was a long time ago. I think, like everything it'll depend, on the degree for example and how much they need people with your degree etc, etc
PS Doing It = homologar


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it can.
> I did it, but was told I had to do a couple of extra modules which I never did. It took 18 months, but that was a long time ago. I think, like everything it'll depend, on the degree for example and how much they need people with your degree etc, etc
> PS Doing It = homologar


Where were you supposed to take those modules?

Well see, I know that for my degree the UK does a lot more than the Spanish equivalent, so I hope that won't be the case. I won't count my chickens before they hatch though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Where were you supposed to take those modules?
> 
> Well see, I know that for my degree the UK does a lot more than the Spanish equivalent, so I hope that won't be the case. I won't count my chickens before they hatch though.


To tell you the truth I'm not sure. I think here, you see I'm a teacher and my degree is a BEd. What they wanted me to do was Geography, I can't remember what, but I suppose Spanish and IT skills as that wasn't specifically covered in my degree - quite reasonable actually. The thing was, I wasn't very interested in having it recognised. My thinking was that as a teacher I might have needed it if I ever went for a job in a private school, but by the time the process had finished and I was told to do 2 more modules I knew I never wanted to see kids in classrooms ever again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW, I think you could probably apply for jobs now and say that your degree is pending recognition.
You could probably start to process now too, but I had to give in the originals, which is pretty scary, especially as it's for such a long time. I think I got the originals back before the end of the process, but I was without them for several months. I don't know if you still have to do that...


----------

